# Nifty Looking Silver Rounds



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who buy silver, here are some rounds that you might like. They seem to reflect the attitude some of us have.

The Mulligan Mint makes rounds that would appeal to those who believe that paper money means poverty and that it is nothing more than ghost money, believe the 2nd amendment is an important concept, the spirit of the Alamo is a great thing and that we should all strive to be sentinels.
https://factorystore.mulliganmint.com/silver/1-oz/brilliant-uncirculated-quality.html

Another company is called Silver Bullet Silver Shield. Right now, their website is nothing more than a count down to their next release, which will be in a little more than a month. In the meantime, I have a roll of these coming... Warbird 1 Oz Silver Rounds - Silver Bullet | Silver Shield

The SBSS rounds seem to increase in value drastically because of the rarity. They make a limited edition. Don't know about the Mulligan Mint ones; haven't looked the old ones up.

Anyway, thought I should pass this on.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That is great! Thanks for the link. The John Galt rounds will definitely be in my family's Christmas stockings this year.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for the links!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have noticed there are more than a few silver collectors that have developed a collection go silver round pop art.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty neat, but $5 over spot is a bit over what I am willing to pay.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Pretty neat, but $5 over spot is a bit over what I am willing to pay.


I hear you; they (Mulligan Mint) aren't some I'm going to buy by the rolls, but some for the novelty of them is do-able.

The Silver Bullet Silver Shield ones, on the other hand, aren't so high and seem to go up. The War Bird by SBSS can be found at Gainesville Coin at a better mark-up.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Should S decide to HTF, is there some quick simple way to test for real or fake silver? Inor's idea of a "John Gault" coin is funny enough _I want some_, but if you try handing something like that over as payment one day... Thinking you'll get hit in the head for it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

OH SHIT it's REAL!!!   

https://factorystore.mulliganmint.c...lity/john-galt-gears-bu-1oz-silver-round.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Should S decide to HTF, is there some quick simple way to test for real or fake silver? Inor's idea of a "John Gault" coin is funny enough _I want one_, but if you try handing something like that over as payment one day... Thinking you'll get hit in the head for it.


For the sake of trading with people who do not know you, sticking with well known mints are the best way. An example of this is the U.S. Mint (the same one railed against by the maker of War Bird, true) or the bullion mints people know, such as Silvertowne or Scottsdale Silver. Stay away from the Chinese coins as they are the most faked pieces of silver out there.

I use one of those super magnets to test silver. Silver is not like steel in that the magnet will grip to it. Instead, it should slide down it with resistance. You can also hang the magnet on a string and swing the magnet over the silver. The silver will stop the magnet but not as is it is steel. Practice with known silver so you'll be able to recognize a fake.

There are destructive testing means, but I prefer not to use them for obvious reasons.

The best thing to do is network, if you can. I know many people in the tri-county area, and as I know how good their chickens, eggs, cows and crops are, they know how persnickity I am about silver. :mrgreen:

To be honest, I don't just buy silver for SHTF times. I am a silverbug. I appreciate coins, rounds, bars, rings, etc. 
I've even turned down buying a new motorcycle so I can buy more silver. The bike will eventually wear out, but the silver will be my wife's and then passed on to my son.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Should S decide to HTF, is there some quick simple way to test for real or fake silver? Inor's idea of a "John Gault" coin is funny enough _I want some_, but if you try handing something like that over as payment one day... Thinking you'll get hit in the head for it.


There is a way to test it using acid, but probably not a practical on the spot kind of thing. Usually you can drop it on a glass surface and tell by the sound it makes in a pinch.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can easily tell without destroying it by weighing the silver and the amount of water it displaces.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> You can easily tell without destroying it by weighing the silver and the amount of water it displaces.


That may work for pure silver, but I am sure someone could find a way to beat it pretty easily with lead being 10.5g/cc and silver at 11.3 g/cc, Tungsten is 19.3g/cc and a small amount in a bar of lead with silver plate could probably be made without too much difficulty. People will counterfeit anything given a little time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A buddy brought a round to work to show me and ask me what I thought. Off hand, I wasn't sure. He said I should be sure - that it was a fake. It was given to him outside a coin and bullion shop in Panama City, Florida, where he wanted to sell 100 of them. That is when the fellow found out he had bought fakes, and he was warning people and giving them away. The keen people at the Coin and Bullion Reserve spot fakes, which is why I go there whenever I am at the beach.

By the way, we used an angle grinder and cut a wedge out of the fake so it wouldn't be mistaken for the real thing.


----------

